# Question with a Question



## Risible

*Here's the rules:*



mango said:


> *All answers/replies must be in the form of a question
> 
> 
> *



*Here's the link to Part 4.*
*
And here's the last question from Part 4:*



Grandi Floras said:


> I don't know why they would abandon this thread, but it sure seems like they did, doesn't it?


----------



## Timberwolf

Do you think that now, as we've got this brand new thread, they will return?


----------



## Grandi Floras

I hope so, don't you?


----------



## swamptoad

why are there so many brand new threads now?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Do you think that they fell behind in their jobs maybe?


----------



## Timberwolf

Who do you mean with "they"?


----------



## swamptoad

Was it because there were so very many posts already in the older threads?


----------



## Grandi Floras

I think that you are more than likely right, don't you?


----------



## swamptoad

Could I be more than just more likely?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Wouldn't you most likely be more liked if you most likely were?


----------



## Timberwolf

Do you think it's possible that I'm a little confused, right now?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Is it almost like you aren't likely to understand the point that is being made here because you don't like it?


----------



## Timberwolf

Well, do you actually think I don't understand it because I don't like it?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Would you like it if if did?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Did I ask the wrong question yesterday or was it because it was not typed correctly?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Why is it that after I post something here, it takes several days before someone else follows me except for myself?


----------



## Timberwolf

Could it be that you are posting on a very regular basis?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Why aren't more people posting when it is obvious that we would like them too?


----------



## Timberwolf

Could this little thread of ours need a little advertising?


----------



## Grandi Floras

If we were to do that, what kind of advertising should we use?


----------



## Timberwolf

Do you think a TV spot could be working?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Wouldn't that depend on if the chosen TV station were working or not?


----------



## Timberwolf

Uhm, do you think a TV spot would be the advertising weapon of choice here in this forum?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Probably not, what do you think would be the chosen form of advertising media?


----------



## Grandi Floras

I think that we should just stick to this message board and not make a fuss, don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf

Do you think I could think that you could be right?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Do you think that if you would, you would be as right as me?


----------



## Timberwolf

Do you think this is possible?


----------



## Adamantoise

Is anything impossible?


----------



## Grandi Floras

How many impossiblities could there be if it were at all possible?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

are we talking infinite improbabilities here?


----------



## kojack

Are we getting far too deep into this?


----------



## Timberwolf

How deep do you think we got into it?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Not matter how deep the improbablities are, there are always impossible possiblities, don't you think?


----------



## Timberwolf

Is it possible to be impossible at the same time?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Don't you think that the possibilities are probable?


----------



## Timberwolf

Are they really?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Who are they and why would they want to know it in the first place?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Would they know even if they didn't understand this question?


----------



## Timberwolf

Does anybody know?


----------



## Grandi Floras

How would they find out?


----------



## Timberwolf

Find out what?


----------



## Grandi Floras

What was the original question again?


----------



## Timberwolf

Did you forget that, too?


----------



## ToniTails

How could i forget?


----------



## Timberwolf

How do I know?


----------



## ToniTails

Why don't you search deep inside your self?


----------



## Timberwolf

Without diving equipment?


----------



## ToniTails

Why can't you do it without equipment?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Which equipment would you use to get the best results?


----------



## Timberwolf

Do you think diving equipment could be helpful?


----------



## Grandi Floras

That would depend on what equipment were used, don't you think?


----------



## Timberwolf

Well... What about scuba diving equipment?


----------



## ToniTails

Do you enjoy tight suits 'n' masks?


----------



## Timberwolf

Do I have to?


----------



## ToniTails

Are you scared to try 'n' like it?


----------



## Timberwolf

What if I know I don't like it?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Do you think that that is a very good idea?​


----------



## ToniTails

Dontcha think you need a beano injection before stuffin' yourself into that suit?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Do you actually think that that would help in time?


----------



## ToniTails

Would I have to be there to find out


----------



## Timberwolf

What are you talking about?


----------



## ToniTails

Don't you know?


----------



## Timberwolf

Am I supposed to?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Why shouldn't you know?


----------



## Timberwolf

Could I have forgotten about it?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Why would you forget about something so important to know?


----------



## Timberwolf

Ever caught yourself standing in the grocery store not knowing what you wanted to buy - shopping list still lying on the desk you wrote it on?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Now why go to the extent of writing a grocery list out just to leave it at home where it is of no help to you whatsoever?


----------



## Timberwolf

Well, how about not intending to leave it there?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Wouldn't it work much better if you put the list in your pocket right away after you write it so it doesn't get left behind?


----------



## soleil3313

One could also write the items directly on their hand, no?


----------



## Timberwolf

How big are your hands? :bink:


----------



## sirumberto

Timberwolf said:


> How big are your hands? :bink:



Why do you want to know how big my hands are? Are you jealous?


----------



## soleil3313

Is it really the size of the hands that matter?


----------



## swamptoad

Hands?


----------



## ToniTails

what's all this nonsense about hands?


----------



## Grandi Floras

I don't know what the big thing is here, but big hands are kinda nice when used in the right way..... wink, wink......


----------



## sirumberto

Who decides what's the right way?


----------



## soleil3313

Also, aren't there many "right ways?"


----------



## Grandi Floras

Don't you think that that depends on the individuals involved?


----------



## soleil3313

Does what I think really matter?


----------



## Timberwolf

Could this depend on whom you tell?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Wouldn't you tell the right person so that you could get the answer that you are looking for?


----------



## Timberwolf

Do I kow the right person to ask?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Who would know which person could give us the right answer here?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Should I keep asking questions before someone else actually asks one?


----------



## sirumberto

Where did your extra "o" come from?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Which "O" do you mean?


----------



## Timberwolf

Could it be that the question of the poster above you is related to a question some pages ago?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Do you think that that might be the case here?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Grandi Floras said:


> Do you think that that might be the case here?



And what sort of case are we talking about? suit? upper? criminal?


----------



## Timberwolf

Aren't that a few questions too much to answer in one question?


----------



## Grandi Floras

How many answers should there be to the questions that are asked here?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

how about pie?


----------



## Timberwolf

Don't you think pi is overrated?


----------



## Grandi Floras

I think that pie is good, don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf

Are we talking about pie? :blink: :blush:


----------



## Grandi Floras

Pie is good so why shouldn't we meantion it here?


----------



## Timberwolf

Would you believe I thought we were talking about pi (maths)?


----------



## Grandi Floras

I think that PIE is better than any ole Math PI, don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf

Could you be right?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Well, don't you think that I am?


----------



## Timberwolf

Do I actually think?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Shouldn't you think if you wanted the answers to some of your own questions to ask, that you could get the right answers to the questions that you ask here?


----------



## mel

What was the question you want answered?


----------



## Timberwolf

Does that matter?


----------



## steely

Why should it matter?


----------



## sirumberto

Does anything REALLY matter?


----------



## Timberwolf

Did you know that this definitively is an important question?


----------



## Clonenumber47

Do You think that adding a, (", don't you?") to the end of a sentence is a viable form of questioning?:blush:

Would You Like to hear my favorite questions?

What Is Your Name?
What Is Your Quest?
What Is Your Favorite Color?


----------



## Timberwolf

Wouldn't one question have been enough?


----------



## steely

What would be the one definitive question?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Shouldn't you answer the question with a definately answered answer to that question?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Who decides what makes a question a question?


----------



## Timberwolf

The question mark, by chance?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Why would we have to question Mark and anyway, who is MARK?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Does anyone know why we are asking silly questions here anymore?


----------



## Timberwolf

Is it actually possible to ask silly questions?


----------



## Grandi Floras

I don't know if it is possible that the questions are silly or not, I am just wondering why they might be getting that way, don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf

Are they? :blink:


----------



## thejuicyone

You get the idea. Question is asked and you reply with another question. Great fun.  (p.s. can you tell i'm bored?)

Isn't BarbBBW a hottie?


----------



## Timberwolf

Well... we already have a thread following this idea...


----------



## thejuicyone

welll shittttt. foiled again!


----------



## Risible

Sorry, Juicy - had to fold your thread in with this one - is that okay?  Am I a mean mod or what?


----------



## mel

Must one be mean?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Shouldn't we just get along and have fun here?


----------



## Timberwolf

Could you imagine that the change of the name confused me a little?


----------



## Grandi Floras

And what name might that be anyway?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Does anyone know the answer?


----------



## Timberwolf

Couldt it have been the name of the thread?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Or is it simply the name of the game?


----------



## Timberwolf

Could it possibly be that you're once again right?


----------



## steely

Could it be that you are incorrect?


----------



## Timberwolf

Did you know that this happens every now and then?


----------



## steely

Could that be possible?


----------



## swamptoad

Can anyone tell me how to play this question with a question game?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Shouldn't you go to the beginning of the thread and read the instructions first?


----------



## swamptoad

Why do I find so very many questions .. does anyone have an answer?


----------



## Grandi Floras

If we answered the questions, how could we ask the questions for the answers that are left unanswered or asked?


----------



## swamptoad

Grandi Floras said:


> If we answered the questions, how could we ask the questions for the answers that are left unanswered or asked?



Will we ever make it to that point? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras

I am not sure, but do you think that anyone would notice if we did?


----------



## swamptoad

We might have to be careful about it .. i mean *coughs* what is careful .. yeah . i have questions .. not answers ... ummmm i think i do, right?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Are you sure of all that?


----------



## swamptoad

Are you simply answering something that I asked about earlier or questioning it?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Would you believe that I am not sure, but I am sure that I have to go back to work now and cannot play with you anymore today?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Did you know that I got back from work yesterday afternoon, but now I am getting ready to go back for my clients today already?


----------



## Timberwolf

Could it be it's about time?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Isn't time just a abstract concept?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Would time be a concept if it were later than you thought?


----------



## Timberwolf

If time were a concept, would it matter if you're late?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Doesn't it all depend on your concept of the latest idea anyway?


----------



## Timberwolf

What would be the latest idea?


----------



## steely

Is the latest idea relevant?


----------



## swamptoad

I wish i could present this question the correct way¿


----------



## Timberwolf

Why aren't you able to do that?


----------



## Grandi Floras

How are you supposed to do that anyway?


----------



## Timberwolf

Do I know?


----------



## Grandi Floras

If you don't know, how would I?


----------



## comaseason

Is than an excuse?


----------



## Timberwolf

What do you mean?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Would this question have any meaning if it meant anything in the first place?


----------



## NoraBadora

What are you *really* trying to ask?


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon

how could the latest idea be relevant anyway?


----------



## Timberwolf

Is there actually anything really relevant?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Would anything be relevant if it were actually asked here?


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon

how would I know?


----------



## pdesil071189

How Am I supposed to know if you would know?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Have you checked Wikipedia?


----------



## Grandi Floras

How often should we seek answers in Wikipedia?


----------



## pdesil071189

Whats Wikipedia? 

lol hahahaha


----------



## Grandi Floras

Do you think that Wikipedia would have the answer to that question too?


----------



## pdesil071189

Should I Check?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Do you think that you would get the right answer to that question there?


----------



## pdesil071189

Is there a chance I won't ?


----------



## Timberwolf

Do you think it would fail?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Is failing an option at all?


----------



## pdesil071189

Where Am I?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Why don't you know where you are when you are obviously here?


----------



## Grandi Floras

I am not sure why I am the only one posting here lately, are any of you?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Grandi Floras said:


> I am not sure why I am the only one posting here lately, are any of you?



I'm here , or am I?


----------



## Timberwolf

Isn't it obvious that you're there?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Do you think I went a bit deep?


----------



## Timberwolf

Well, how deep can you go?


----------



## Grandi Floras

None of you even realized that I missed a day here, did you?


----------



## Timberwolf

Well, while missing a day yourself, did you notice me missing, too?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Do you think that I could do such a thing as to not notice that you were missing too?


----------



## Timberwolf

Do you think you could notice me being absent while you're absent, also?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Maybe we should not both be gone on the same day so that we would notice?


----------



## Scorsese86

Why can't I be gone on the same day?


----------



## Timberwolf

Why would you want to be gone?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Don't we miss quite a bit when we are gone?


----------



## Timberwolf

What are we going to miss when we're gone?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Don't you think that we could miss eachother's posts and replys?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Why hasn't anyone replied to my answer yet?


----------



## AshleyEileen

Why should anyone answer you?


----------



## Timberwolf

...Why not?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Why wouldn't anyone answer anyone else here?


----------



## AshleyEileen

Isn't that a preposterous idea?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Why ask that question?


----------



## Timberwolf

Quick! Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## Grandi Floras

What would a doctor do here if he were in the house?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Do you think that if a doctor were here, he could fix things so that there would be more people participating on this thread?


----------



## Timberwolf

Uhm, what's up, doc?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Are you a Timberwolf or a Wabbit?


----------



## kathynoon

Are you afraid of the Big Bad Wolf?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Why would I be afraid of the big bad wolf when he really isn't all that big and bad?:happy:


----------



## Timberwolf

Could it be he's just big?


----------



## kathynoon

How big is too big?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Does size really matter?


----------



## Timberwolf

Do you think it should?


----------



## Grandi Floras

I think that there are more important things to be concerned about than that, don't you?


----------



## Timberwolf

Did you notice that this thread is full of questions?


----------



## swamptoad

If we are ever so sly .. then we can provide an answer in question format, correct?


----------



## Grandi Floras

I hope that everyone here asks good questions, don't you?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Why isn't anyone else asking great questions here today?


----------



## swamptoad

Maybe folks feel like there's just too many answers to everything? *shrugs*


----------



## Grandi Floras

Now why would you think that when in all reality, there are many more questions to be asked and then answered with other questions?


----------



## swamptoad

Can you shorten that question?


----------



## Timberwolf

Is it too long for you?


----------



## Grandi Floras

How long should the questions be so that they can get the right answered questions?


----------



## Timberwolf

Should there be a limit?


----------



## Grandi Floras

If there were a limit, what would that limit be?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Aren't this questions all just limitless anyway?


----------



## swamptoad

As long as I am asking a question right now, can I ask another later?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Would you like to ask another questiong now maybe?


----------



## Timberwolf

Where will this lead?


----------



## rollhandler

Could it be that the line of questioning is not that interesting yet?

Could it also be that it is still warm weather outside and less people are spending more time outside instead of in front of the computer?

Rollhandler? *Trying to be cute, Is he succeeding?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Do you think that succeeding with what you are trying to succeed at would make a difference anyway?


----------



## Timberwolf

Do I have to understand this? :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras

Would you want to understand any of it?


----------



## rollhandler

Grandi Floras said:


> Do you think that succeeding with what you are trying to succeed at would make a difference anyway?



Wouldn't that depend on whom is judging the cuteness and its effect?
Rollhandler


----------



## Timberwolf

Do you think being cute does make any sense?


----------



## rollhandler

Only if one succeeds, wouldn't you agree?
Rollhandler


----------



## Grandi Floras

You might succeed if indeed your words were freed, don't you agree?


----------



## rollhandler

Why wasn't I informed that my words were captive?
Rollhandler


----------



## Timberwolf

You mean, they were captivated?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Shouldn't words be captivatingly Interesting instead?


----------



## pdesil071189

What Do You Mean By Captivatingly Interesting?


----------



## rollhandler

Wouldn't that depend on the effect on the audience, not the speaker?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Do you think that anyone could speak that captivatingly and still be interesting at the same time?


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

and surely what some folk find captivating and interesting, may be dull and dreary for others?


----------



## rollhandler

Isn't that how most politicians find their audiences when they give speaches?
Rollhandler


----------



## Timberwolf

Do you think, they'd hold a shorter speech if they'd notice the audience dozing off?


----------



## rollhandler

What about the subliminal voters they could encourage to their cause?


----------



## Timberwolf

Would that make an extra-long speech? :blink:


----------



## pdesil071189

How is that relevant?


----------



## rollhandler

How would you know the difference?
Rollhandler


----------



## Timberwolf

Do you think you could stand a monologue of hours?


----------



## rollhandler

Aren't political speeches a testament to endurance anyway?
Rollhandler


----------



## Grandi Floras

But how much of this political nonsence do we have to endure?


----------



## rollhandler

When is someone going to segue into another topic of questions?
Rollhandler


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Shouldn't nonsense be left in the hands of those like Edward Lear?


----------



## rollhandler

Who is Edward Lear?
Rollhandler


----------



## Grandi Floras

Why would anyone care or wonder who Edward Lear is?


----------



## Timberwolf

Maybe because he was mentioned here?


----------



## Grandi Floras

But why was he meantion here if noone know who he is?


----------



## Timberwolf

Is it possible that the person mentioning E.L. knows who he is?


----------



## rollhandler

It is possible but, rather than continuing the question about who he is, would it not be better to substitute with another more commonly known character/person?

Or, can you describe Mr. Lear in only questions in such a way that we may glean some insight into the person?

Rollhandler


----------



## Grandi Floras

Are you as confused as I am with this subject?


----------



## Grandi Floras

I am not sure what we should do here now, are you?


----------



## Scorsese86

Am I the only confused one here right now?


----------



## rollhandler

Shouldn't someone come up with a new question?
I took my turn didn't I?
Rollhandler


----------



## Scorsese86

Can we ask two questions?


----------



## Timberwolf

Well, what do you think?


----------



## Grandi Floras

Do you think that more than two questions at a time would be more interesting than only asking one at a time here?


----------



## LovelyLiz

Would allowing more than one question put too much power into the hands of one, singular individual?


----------



## Grandi Floras

You are probably right.... I wonder if anyone would want to try it to see what would happen, do you think that somene would be able too?


----------



## swamptoad

Who? What? When? Where? Why? How? Will anyone stop me?   :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras

Why would anyone stop you when you are obviously on a roll?


----------



## quackman

Does Rollhandler know?


----------



## rollhandler

How much power is too much power?
What is the power of one, anyway?

Rollhandler


----------



## quackman

Isn't one to any power still one?


----------



## Les Toil

When did algebra suddenly become a required skill for this thread?


----------



## Vespertine

Is it bad that I want to run screaming just from the word algebra?


----------



## LovelyLiz

Did algebra kill someone that you loved?


----------



## rollhandler

If so, whom?
Rollhandler


----------



## LovelyLiz

Was it your great aunt who always used to make eggplant parmesan?


----------



## Timberwolf

Now, are we in the guessing room?


----------



## rollhandler

Should I venture a guess to say maybe?
Rollhandler


----------



## Timberwolf

There hasn't been happening much around here lately, has it?


----------



## mango

*Where's the place that threads go to when they die??



*


----------



## steely

Could it be the promised land?


----------



## the_captain

Are only the best threads resurrected?


----------



## swamptoad

Can somebody help me think of a question to ask?


----------



## quackman

What sort of question are you looking for?


----------



## swamptoad

I think I am trying to pick a question that doesn't sound like a statement?


----------



## LovelyLiz

Perhaps you could try harder?


----------



## Paquito

Is it true that since she works hard for the money, I better treat her right?


----------



## the_captain

What do _you_ think?


----------



## swamptoad

are you asking _me_ that question or somebody else?


----------



## mango

*Wow...

How long has this thread been out of action??


*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Not Sure, How long has your _Mom_ been out of action?


----------



## kristineirl

Your Plump Princess said:


> Not Sure, How long has your _Mom_ been out of action?



oh snaps mango, did you just get told?


----------



## CastingPearls

Are necroposting and necrophilia incestuous?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Well I don't know, what is your definition of incestuous?


----------



## Dmitra

Can a person who lives to resurrect dead threads be called a Necropolitan?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Why don't you ask some of our former presidents?


----------



## CastingPearls

Can a Necropolitan eat neopolitan ice cream without lactose intolerance?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Can the necropilitian even suffer like those who HAVE said lactose intolerance would?


----------



## CastingPearls

Is lactose intolerance un-PC?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Is lactose intolerance the new ADD?


----------



## CastingPearls

Is there an acronym for acronyms or are they basically on their own as a group?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Would that make Analogy's the Acronyms rival gang? 

Do they have turf wars in class rooms?


----------



## CastingPearls

What do you think of the Grand Canyon as a whole?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Where did you learn THAT one?


----------



## CastingPearls

Why is it so easy to amuse me?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Is it possible you have ADD or ADHD?


----------



## CastingPearls

If I have ADDHDTV does that mean I can't stick to one show but the picture is freakin' awesome?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

What company do you go through to get said epic picture? 

Also, Was it Ms. Peacock in the kitchen with the lead pipe?


----------



## CastingPearls

Or was it Mr. Pink in my bed with a Polish sausage?????


----------



## KittyKitten

Perhaps it might have been the red-faced elf with the gimpy legs?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Or was it Dr. Evil in the lounge with some Lolcats?


----------



## CastingPearls

I can haz cheezburger?


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

That depends, are you going to share that cheezburger with me? And can I have it with no pickles?


----------



## CastingPearls

Is the pickle thing cos they're hot or just cos they're pickles?


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Well do u likes za Pickles?


----------



## CastingPearls

Would you believe some of my best friends are pickles?


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Would you believe it if I were to say they were actually cucumbers?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Who's to say they aren't a bunch of cumquats in disguise?


----------



## CastingPearls

You didn't know that cucumbers were the good pickles and the pickles were the evil cucumbers?


----------



## CastingPearls

And whats the dif btw a kumquat and persimmon?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Why would you ask such a question?


----------



## CastingPearls

doesn't kumquat sound vaguely obscene?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

who is to say what is obscene and what isn't?


----------



## CastingPearls

doesn't obscene sound kinda fun?


----------



## mango

*Where do we go from here now that all of the children are growing up?*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Where do you want to go?


----------



## Paquito

Are you gonna go my way?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Is there another option?


----------



## mango

*Are you down with the fatness?


*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Are *YOU*? 
Do you enjoy periodically digging these threads up?


----------



## CarlaSixx

Do you really want to know?


----------



## Dmitra

Isn't Archaeology a good thing?


----------



## Linda

Do you like digging up the past?


----------



## CastingPearls

What's wrong with learning from your mistakes?


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Who says we learn from them?


----------



## Linda

Shouldn't we leave the past, in the past?


----------



## willowmoon

Why not go back to the future, Marty?


----------



## quackman

Is it possible that we now have?


----------



## spookytwigg

Aren't we always going back to the future?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Are we? The real question is, If biff tried to rape your wife why is he now working for you and washing your Beemer?


----------



## wrenchboy

Is he washing your beamer? Or washing your "beamer"?


----------



## Timberwolf

Does this really matter?


----------



## FreeThinker

Where the heck have you been, dude?


----------



## wrenchboy

Where have YOU been?


----------



## GhostEater

What does it matter, MOM?


----------



## shadowedmorning

Are you my mother?


----------



## LeoGibson

Is your mother a man?


----------



## wrenchboy

Do you think that if she was that my gay father would still be with her?


----------



## moore2me

Your father will have still be with her if he was kept locked up in the basement and chained to a radiator.


(God I love a happy marriage. It sounds like theirs is loverly isn't it?)


----------



## shadowedmorning

Would that be considered kidnapping?


----------



## moore2me

What if kids were not involved the "kidnaping" (only adults) ?


----------



## wrenchboy

Would it be called adultnapping ?


----------



## shadowedmorning

Is anyone else suddenly sleepy?


----------



## wrenchboy

Do we bore you?


----------



## spookytwigg

Does this not entertain you?


----------



## Saisha

What are you whining about this time?


----------



## shadowedmorning

Can I have some cheese with that?


----------



## spookytwigg

Can you afford it?


----------



## wrenchboy

If cheese isn't affordable,will something else do?


----------



## spookytwigg

Would you accept a kraft slice?


----------



## Timberwolf

What would it be if it wasn't sliced?


----------



## wrenchboy

Eeeeww! Did someone cut the cheese?


----------



## spookytwigg

Why, would you like some?


----------



## wrenchboy

Can anyone else think of a better reply to that last question?


----------



## swamptoad

Is it alright if I'm just too afraid to answer?


----------



## Timberwolf

Who am I to decide that?


----------



## swamptoad

Didn't you even notice _my_ reaction?


----------



## wrenchboy

Was I supposed to notice a reaction?


----------



## swamptoad

Where did _you_ come from?


----------



## wrenchboy

Since we are here, does it really matter?


----------



## swamptoad

Is it safe to say that anyone of us is guilty of cutting the cheese?


----------



## wrenchboy

Do we really have to rehash the whole cutting the cheese Q and Q?


----------



## swamptoad

Is anyone willing to answer honestly?


----------



## swamptoad

honestly, whatever happened to _this_ thread?


----------



## nitewriter

swamptoad said:


> honestly, whatever happened to _this_ thread?



I'm not sure,Is it cotton or worsted wool?


----------



## swamptoad

it might be velour? notice the softness?


----------



## nitewriter

Velour? didn't that go out with the Nehru Jackets?


----------



## swamptoad

Velour became part of Velouria which is a song from The Pixies, I thought?


----------



## FreeThinker

swamptoad said:


> Velour became part of Velouria which is a song from The Pixies, I thought?



Does a question mark a question make?


----------



## Angel

Didn't you hear the pitch of swamptoad's voice change or see his eyebrows rise when he typed, "I thought?".


----------



## FreeThinker

Do you really think I'm that observant?


----------



## Angel

Was something distracting your sense of perception?


----------



## Angel

Did I kill this thread?


----------



## swamptoad

Don't I get a chance to also?


----------



## Angel

Why would you want to be my accomplice ?!!


----------



## swamptoad

Why worry about the consequences?


----------



## FreeThinker

Is that how you kids operate these days?


----------



## swamptoad

Are you spying on us?


----------



## FreeThinker

Suspicious, aren't you?


----------



## Tad

Who wouldn't be?


----------



## nitewriter

Is the Millenium Falcon all fueled up for the trip to infinity and beyond?


----------



## swamptoad

Who could even _afford_ that?


----------



## Timberwolf

What about fuel efficiency?


----------



## Never2fat4me

What about temporal efficiency?


----------



## Timberwolf

Isn't that a bit overrated?


----------



## nitewriter

eh, Who's overeating?


----------



## FreeThinker

And are they posting pics? :bounce:


----------



## swamptoad

Do more answers need more questions or do more questions need more answers?


----------



## Angel

How am I supposed to answer that question? Are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## swamptoad

Did you ask me more than one question?


----------



## swamptoad

Does anyone like fried catfish?


----------



## Angel

Got any fries to go with that yummy fried catfish?


----------



## wrenchboy

How do know that it is yummy?


----------



## Fantasist

Don’t you just taste it to figure that out?


----------



## wrenchboy

Can I stick a finger in it before I taste it?


----------



## Fantasist

Where has that finger been?


----------



## squeezablysoft

If I told you where it's been would you believe me?


----------



## LumpySmile

You wouldn't make me guess, would you?


----------



## wrenchboy

Has this thread taken a naughty turn or is it me?


----------



## Lastminute.Tom

Do you spin on a mischievous axis?


----------



## LumpySmile

Was that a trick question?


----------



## wrenchboy

Is anybody going to answer that last question?


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Is a bear catholic?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Was fuzzy Wuzzy a bear with no hair?


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Do you think they shaved or were balding?


----------



## Funtastic curves

To shave or not to shave?


----------



## nitewriter

Do you really want to get all lathered up about that?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Are there suds in the tub?


----------



## swamptoad

Do we have to have so many?


----------



## Funtastic curves

How many do you think we have?


----------



## swamptoad

Shouldn't we ask someone else?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did you see someone over there?


----------



## nitewriter

Is there a Plumber in the house?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Can he lay pipes well?


----------



## SSBHM

Are you going to eat that?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do Fries come with that shake?


----------



## wrenchboy

After you eat those fries will you shake for me?


----------



## Funtastic curves

If I shake, will you shimmy?


----------



## nitewriter

Is shimmy shimmy coco bop really a song?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Can we have coco puffs for breakfast?


----------



## nitewriter

Can I have what she's having?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Can you make that a double please?


----------



## wrenchboy

Can I get you a tripple?


----------



## SneezeCheeze

What’s double cereal without double waffles?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Would you like syrup or whipped cream?


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Why don’t we just set it all out with some jam, too?


----------



## nitewriter

Do you have enough napkins?


----------



## Funtastic curves

What's for lunch?


----------



## wrenchboy

Would I offend you if I told you what I want to eat?


----------



## SneezeCheeze

*opens crockpot* Who could be offended at wanting some nice, hot pierogies and sausage?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I'm hungry, can we eat now?


----------



## SSBHM

Seconds, please...?


----------



## Funtastic curves

What would you like to drink with that?


----------



## nitewriter

Would you like a cold beer?


----------



## wrenchboy

Who wouldn't want a cold beer?


----------



## nitewriter

Is he giving me the cold shoulder?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Are you catching a cold?


----------



## nitewriter

What aisle is the cough medicine ?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did you buy cough drops?


----------



## nitewriter

Can you buy me love?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Have you seen 'love and basketball'?


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Have you seen Gary?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did you know Gary Coleman?


----------



## SneezeCheeze

Did I know Gary Coleman what?


----------



## nitewriter

It is getting dark out.Where is the Coleman Lantern?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Are you scared of the dark?


----------



## Timberwolf

Should I be?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Who turned the lights off?


----------



## nitewriter

Was it Thomas Edison?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did Thomas Edison hang out with alexander graham bell?


----------



## swamptoad

Electrifying thought, what if my answer doesn't ring a bell?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Have I ever told you that you can ring my bell anytime?


----------



## Timberwolf

Why is it ringing?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did the ringing tower fall silent?


----------



## swamptoad

If silence is golden then what about the tower?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Can you see the tower from the Golden Gate Bridge?


----------



## swamptoad

Love can build a bridge, can't it?


----------



## wrenchboy

Is the last question only a question because there is a question mark at the end?


----------



## nitewriter

Are the ! and * vying for the ?'s attention also?


----------



## Funtastic curves

May I have your attention please?


----------



## Timberwolf

What will I get in return?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Are we returning back to your place?


----------



## wrenchboy

Oh please, please, please can we?


----------



## wrenchboy

Oh please, please, please can we?


----------



## nitewriter

Do you want me to bring along the whipped cream?


----------



## Angel

Will there be ice cream, chocolate or caramel syrup, and a spoon in your hand to go along with that whipped cream?


----------



## abzu

squeezablysoft said:


> If I told you where it's been would you believe me?



As long as it was boiled, dried and wrapped in cling-film afterwards, I'm OK with it. I'm more concerned about where it's going.


----------



## abzu

SneezeCheeze said:


> Is a bear catholic?



Only if he believes in the infallibility of the Pope and transubstantiation.


----------



## Funtastic curves

his judgment became impaired by faith in his own infallibility but to correct that can we still have some ice cream?


----------



## wrenchboy

Do we have to use spoons?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Are we out of forks?


----------



## nitewriter

silverware or plastic?


----------



## wrenchboy

Can I use my fingers?


----------



## ChattyBecca

Did you wash your hands?


----------



## SneezeCheeze

How recently are we talking?


----------



## wrenchboy

This thread was going so good why did it die?


----------



## BigElectricKat

If I die, do I dream a thousand dreams?


----------



## bigisland

Can we go the thousand islands?


----------



## LizzieJones

Can I get thousand Island dressing on that?


----------



## BigElectricKat

Which island would you like to visit?


----------



## LizzieJones

Does Hawaii or Catalina still exist?


----------



## BigElectricKat

Would you go to a Hawaiian luau with me?


----------



## LizzieJones

BigElectricKat said:


> Would you go to a Hawaiian luau with me?



Is the Pope Catholic? LOL


----------



## BigElectricKat

Can I take that as a YES!?!?


----------



## LizzieJones

Will you pass the poi?


----------



## bigisland

Can I take a pass?


----------



## BigElectricKat

Yes! Want a bite of my huli-huli?


----------



## LizzieJones

Is it better then (than?) KFC?


----------



## BigElectricKat

Does a bear like honey?


----------



## LizzieJones

Is honey what he needs? LOL


----------



## BouncingBoy

Does it really matter?


----------



## bigisland

Dark matter?


----------



## wrenchboy

Is anything better than KFC?


----------



## wrenchboy

Did I reply to the wrong question?


----------



## bigisland

What question? Was there any question?


----------



## BigElectricKat

Do you question authority?


----------



## bigisland

Whose authority? Why do you ask?
Honeys authority?


----------



## bigisland

As a road warrior do you like KFC?


----------



## BigElectricKat

Can I get some of your honey to go along with that Canadian Bacon?


----------



## bigisland

You’ve got the Honey doesn’t Lizzie have the Canadian bacon?


----------



## BigElectricKat

Ummm.... I better shut now?


----------



## bigisland

Hahaha lol?


----------



## LizzieJones

Is this what goes on when I take a nap? lmao


----------



## BigElectricKat

Wouldn't you like to know?


----------



## bigisland

Are we in trouble?


----------



## bigisland

Is it nap time already?


----------



## BigElectricKat

What part of the spoon am I?


----------



## bigisland

Depends, what kind of spooning are you talking about?


----------



## BigElectricKat

Has this gone off the rails?


----------



## LizzieJones

Is this mic on? lol


----------



## BigElectricKat

Are your hands warm?


----------



## bigisland

Do I see sparks? Or spoons?


----------



## LizzieJones

Does 'Cold hands, warm heart' mean anything ?


----------



## bigisland

Do you need gloves?....


----------



## BigElectricKat

Can they work with a 'hot mic'?


----------



## LizzieJones

bigisland said:


> Do you need gloves?....



You going to knit me some?


----------



## bigisland

Are you afraid to take your afternoon nap?


----------



## LizzieJones

Is this the thread with the nap partners?


----------



## bigisland

Do you think I could do that? 
You would be verrrry old by the time I sent them.


----------



## bigisland

Did you think we where up to no good when you had your morning nap?


----------



## bigisland

How many fingers do I knit 3?


----------



## LizzieJones

Does 'It looked like you two were going to need to get a room' mean anything to you? LOL


----------



## LizzieJones

bigisland said:


> How many fingers do I knit 3?



Do I look like a character from The Simpsons? lol


----------



## bigisland

I don’t know. Are you on the Simpsons?


----------



## BigElectricKat

Will we need a room with a big bed?


----------



## bigisland

How big?


----------



## LizzieJones

BigElectricKat said:


> Will we need a room with a big bed?



Just how big are you and bigisland anyway?


----------



## BigElectricKat

Am I on the wrong train?


----------



## bigisland

I’m cut to the quick, aren’t you coming too?


----------



## bigisland

Do you think she’s teasing? Haha


----------



## bigisland

I’ve had fun can I sign out now?


----------



## BigElectricKat

Is it a sign of the times?


----------



## wrenchboy

Sign sign
Everywhere a sign 
Blocking up the scenery breaking my mind
Can't you see the sign?


----------



## bigisland

Is there a specific sign?


----------



## wrenchboy

Would you recognize a sign if you saw it?


----------



## bigisland

Don’t you think that’s a good question about the sign?


----------



## wrenchboy

Would you question this sign?


----------



## bigisland

Is this a sign of hunger?


----------



## wrenchboy

Are you looking for sign of hunger?


----------



## LizzieJones

Can you point me in the direction of Albuquerque?


----------



## bigisland

Why Albuquerque are you leaving town?


----------



## wrenchboy

Wasn't it Bugs Bunny that asked if he took a wrong turn at Albuquerque?


----------



## LizzieJones

What's up Doc?


----------



## wrenchboy

Can I examine you?


----------



## bigisland

Are you a a bugs bunny fan?


----------



## LizzieJones

bigisland said:


> Are you a a bugs bunny fan?



Does Stephen King write scary books?


----------



## bigisland

Why are you scared?


----------



## nitewriter

Is the Bogyman under your bed?


----------



## wrenchboy

Is the bogeyman a bhm?


----------



## nitewriter

Is there a Big Beautiful Woman in the house?


----------



## bigisland

Can I check on that?


----------



## LizzieJones

Can I help you?


----------



## bigisland

Yes you can, could we talk quietly?


----------



## bigisland

It 5:30 is it too early to get in my PJs?


----------



## wrenchboy

5:30 AM?


----------



## LizzieJones

Do you work nights?


----------



## nitewriter

Do you want to have a play date?


----------



## John Walters

Yes!


----------



## LizzieJones

Is Spring ever going to come?


----------



## nitewriter

Have you checked the weather channel?


----------



## wrenchboy

Can I get weather advice from another place besides the weather channel?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Will ESPN update me up to the hour on the current weather conditions?


----------



## nitewriter

Will the Weather rain out the Masters tournament?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Can I buy golf balls at a baseball game?


----------



## nitewriter

Can Tiger Woods autograph a golf ball?


----------



## squeezablysoft

If a tiger ate Tiger, would it be considered cannibalism?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Can a cannibalistic person be an vegetarian?


----------



## wrenchboy

Why would anyone want to be a vegetarian?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Are you saying being a vegetarian is overrated?


----------



## nitewriter

Are vegans allergic to chocolate cake?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Would you like some vegan double fudge icecream to go with that chocolate cake?


----------



## wrenchboy

Can I add bacon to the ice cream?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Would you like caramel on top?


----------



## wrenchboy

Can I lick any drippings off of you?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Can you bring the whip cream for our after hours activity?


----------



## SSBHM

Are you going to eat that?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Are you inviting me out for dessert?


----------



## wrenchboy

Will you eat more than one vegan dessert?


----------



## SSBHM

are you really willing to share?


----------



## Funtastic curves

May I please have a soda to wash it down with?


----------



## nitewriter

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## SSBHM

I'll a 2L bottle of both please, you?


----------



## wrenchboy

Can I mix rum with my coke?


----------



## BigElectricKat

Where does rum come from?


----------



## wrenchboy

Where does anything come from?


----------



## nitewriter

wrenchboy said:


> Where does anything come from?



The Lost and Found?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Are you lost?


----------



## nitewriter

Siri, can you tell me where I am?


----------



## wrenchboy

Why do you expect me to know?


----------



## nitewriter

Siri aren't you a know it all ?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Alexa!, do you know Siri?


----------



## nitewriter

Alexa, Siri are you two planning on taking over the World?


----------



## wrenchboy

Haven't we already?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you plan to take over the universe?


----------



## nitewriter

Will Lex Luther and Dr. Strangelove help us?


----------



## wrenchboy

Why does comic book junk have to enter every conversation?


----------



## nitewriter

Look! up in the sky! its a bird! its a plane! Its a Bird???


----------



## wrenchboy

Is that poo in your eye?


----------



## nitewriter

Is that a sham!Inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did you inquire about what was on your own mind?


----------



## nitewriter

Did you mean my toupee?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Can you add a purple streak to your toupee?


----------



## nitewriter

Would a lightning bolt look better?


----------



## wrenchboy

Have you been struck by lightning?


----------



## nitewriter

Have you been struck by a great idea?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Has a great idea ever struck you more than once?


----------



## wrenchboy

Do you like getting struck by a great idea over and over?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you think that one can be struck with lightning more than with a great idea?


----------



## wrenchboy

Are you asking which is the greater possibility?


----------



## nitewriter

Is it possible that you can make a great living selling Amway?


----------



## wrenchboy

Do you think that you can find enough fools that used to be a good idea but not anymore?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you think Amway is a better idea than Primerica?


----------



## nitewriter

Is Primerica a better idea than the plastic fantastic known as Tupperware Parties?


----------



## The_Hero

Primerica is a Pyramid Scheme. You have to talk your friends and relatives into moving their investments to you, and the only real money is if you convince Them to franchise under you. I went to their Rah Rah sessions and saw through it. When I tried to quit, I had to block their numbers to keep them from calling me to talk me out of it.

You are better off getting a straight job.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Would you be Interested in purchasing some Tupperware from me at low, low cost of $29.95?


----------



## nitewriter

Would that be in Dollars, Pesos or Pounds?


----------



## wrenchboy

Do you take travelers checks?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Are Diners Club Card's still accepted everywhere?


----------



## wrenchboy

May I come over to eat at your place?


----------



## nitewriter

Do you need some Bicarbonate of soda?


----------



## wrenchboy

Is the idea that the question on this thread be an attempt to relate to the previous set of questions?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you think it's best that we follow the rules?


----------



## wrenchboy

Isn't it more fun if there are no cheaters?


----------



## nitewriter

How is it that all three of you have Royal Flushes with diamond suit?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Will you teach me how to play strip poker?


----------



## nitewriter

The person with the most layers of clothes wins.How many layers do you have?


----------



## Funtastic curves

So are you telling me that because I only have on 1 layer of clothing I lose?


----------



## wrenchboy

Is that one layer socks?


----------



## nitewriter

Does that cause Athlete's Foot?


----------



## wrenchboy

What?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Can I remove my socks now?


----------



## nitewriter

Can you take your shoes off first?


----------



## Funtastic curves

What will you remove?


----------



## nitewriter

The smile from my face?


----------



## wrenchboy

Would it be okay if I removed the covers from the bed?


----------



## nitewriter

Will the bedbugs bite?


----------



## wrenchboy

Why would I invite a beautiful woman to bed without making dam sure that she would be safe and comfortable?


----------



## nitewriter

Isn't there a big sale at Metro Mattress?


----------



## wrenchboy

Why would I know that?


----------



## nitewriter

Do you turn on your Television set?


----------



## Funtastic curves

So, you are telling me that on TV, you saw a big sale at Metro Mattress that was bed bug free to make love in to my lovebug?


----------



## nitewriter

Yes, But has Lovebug wined and dined you first?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you have a better offer?


----------



## wrenchboy

What if I brought you beer and chocolate cake?


----------



## nitewriter

If you got a beer and chocolate cake would you like an Alka Seltzer chaser?


----------



## Dan DeLeon

Who is Siri and why is she hogging all the maps?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Why do I feel Siri is trying intercept my beer and chocolate cake by sending me Google map directions to the Alka Seltzer manufacturer....what have I've done to you Siri?


----------



## wrenchboy

Is Siri trying to make you take a wrong turn at Albuquerque? (Or better pronounced Albu koi key)


----------



## nitewriter

Siri you're taking us to the rim of the grand canyon, Can you see it n
o o o  w ?????? (splat!)


----------



## Funtastic curves

Since we are passing Albuquerque can we please stop for some fish and chips?


----------



## nitewriter

Would you like some Pepto Bismol with that?


----------



## wrenchboy

Would you like tartar sauce for your fish?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you have any hot sauce?


----------



## nitewriter

chili sauce or four alarm volcano lava sauce?


----------



## wrenchboy

Are you asking if you would like some sauce for your big hot body?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Are you asking to apply the sauce before or after dessert?


----------



## nitewriter

Inquiring mind wants to know. Where are you applying this sauce?


----------



## wrenchboy

Can I apply the sauce during dessert?


----------



## wrenchboy

I can also apply the sauce after dessert. Which would you prefer?


----------



## Funtastic curves

why can't we explore the idea of both before and after?


----------



## wrenchboy

Are you sure you can handle both before and after with a brief break in between so I can feed you dessert?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Will there be chocolate?


----------



## nitewriter

Would you prefer a Hot Fudge Sundae?


----------



## wrenchboy

Doesn't everybody agree that the best things to eat are chocolate?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did you know that chocolate tastes better when you have it on a friend?


----------



## nitewriter

When that friend gets coated in chocolate who does the licking?


----------



## swamptoad

what kind of friends are licking who?


----------



## Funtastic curves

So you are telling me that You never had a friend to like chocolate off?


----------



## wrenchboy

Is it a true friend if you can't lick chocolate off of them?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you find sharing chocolate with a true friend a delightful experience?


----------



## swamptoad

You're not asking me, are you?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you consider me a friend?


----------



## nitewriter

Halt! who goes there friend or foe?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Where am I?


----------



## nitewriter

Is this the land of Oz?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Have you seen my ruby slippers?


----------



## swamptoad

Is that you, Dorothy?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Where's Toto?


----------



## wrenchboy

Woof?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Is that you Toto?


----------



## swamptoad

Didn't Toto write a song called "Africa?"


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did Toto go to Africa by following the yellow brick road to write the song 'Africa '?


----------



## nitewriter

Toto had a urinary infection which caused the brick road to become yellow.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Are you stating facts?


----------



## wrenchboy

Did you just bust him?


----------



## swamptoad

Bust who?


----------



## nitewriter

Is he a know it all?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did you know that I know that you know that what I think you know I may know it all?


----------



## nitewriter

If you amass all the knowledge in the universe you may end up with a monster migraine headache?


----------



## wrenchboy

Was that a statement with just a question mark at the end?


----------



## ChattyBecca

Does advertising on a banner behind a plane actually work?


----------



## swamptoad

Why wouldn't that advertisement work?


----------



## wrenchboy

Do you have a banner or a plane?


----------



## nitewriter

Does your plane have a parachute?


----------



## swamptoad

Is your parachute plain?


----------



## wrenchboy

Do you not trust my ability to fly?


----------



## Emmy

Depends, Are you Clark Kent?


----------



## Funtastic curves

How high can he fly?


----------



## swamptoad

who's high and flying right now?


----------



## nitewriter

Clark Kent wears Depends?


----------



## wrenchboy

Could you check to see if Clark Kent wears Depends?


----------



## swamptoad

Why would Clark Kent be wearing such a thing?


----------



## wrenchboy

Do you have something against people that wear Depends?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Are you Depending on wearing depends for the rest of your life?


----------



## swamptoad

Can we depend on Superman like we used to?


----------



## nitewriter

Depends.....Is there any Krytonite in the house?


----------



## wrenchboy

Wouldn't you like to listen to better music than 3 Doors Down?


----------



## swamptoad

When did we shift the Superman topic to alternative rock music?


----------



## nitewriter

Mighty Mouse, Here I come to save the day!.....and now our next act is 9 Inch Nails


----------



## swamptoad

¿uʍop ǝpᴉsdn ƃuᴉʍoɥs sᴉ sᴉɥʇ ʎɥʍ ʍouʞ ǝuo ʎuɐ sǝop


----------



## wrenchboy

Are you on an inversion table?


----------



## nitewriter

Is there a Teeter Hangup on a curb down the street?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Would you like to eat superman ice cream while listening to alternative music with me?


----------



## nitewriter

Is Lex Luther coming to the party Also?


----------



## wrenchboy

This is Lex Luthor. Did someone say my name?


----------



## nitewriter

Someone said your name? Do you have Amnesia?


----------



## wrenchboy

Would anyone be surprised if you wear my first victim?


----------



## nitewriter

Watson! get your revolver! Moriarity is on the loose. Where can his next victim be?


----------



## swamptoad

Egads, Sherlock?


----------



## nitewriter

Mrs.Hudson? Yes Mr.Holmes? Have you seen my Violin?


----------



## swamptoad

Questions. Questions! Questions?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I have a question, is there a question within the question?


----------



## wrenchboy

Why must you question everything?


----------



## swamptoad

Am I posting in the question with a question thread?


----------



## nitewriter

Loose threads? Is there a tailor in the house?


----------



## swamptoad

If threads can be found on the web, then are we the web crawler?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Can you crawl slowly through the web?


----------



## wrenchboy

Are you going to be watching and waiting on the other side?


----------



## nitewriter

Whats going to be waiting for me on the other side? Beer and Pretzels?


----------



## wrenchboy

What is the saying? Oh, the tangled web she weaves?


----------



## Funtastic curves

What will happen on the other side when I get there?


----------



## nitewriter

When you get to the other side will there be someone waiting to sell you Amway products?


----------



## wrenchboy

Isn't someone always trying to get you into a multi level marketing scheme?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Would you prefer I sell you primerica instead?


----------



## wrenchboy

If I join your business will I be under you?


----------



## Funtastic curves

You would love being under me, but do you think the others will approve?


----------



## nitewriter

Would that be considered Monkey Business?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Can we monkey around on work time?


----------



## wrenchboy

Isn't work time the best time to monkey around?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Why don't you meet at the water cooler at noon?


----------



## nitewriter

Can we simonize our watches?


----------



## wrenchboy

Don't you mean synchronize?


----------



## nitewriter

simonize,synchronize, which way is the water cooler?


----------



## TheNowhereMan

nitewriter said:


> simonize,synchronize, which way is the water cooler?


Is the water cooler or is it just a hipster?


----------



## wrenchboy

Was that supposed to be funny?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Have you heard any good jokes lately?


----------



## nitewriter

eh, has anyone seen my hearing aid?


----------



## wrenchboy

If I said knock knock, would you say who's there?


----------



## nitewriter

Who's where? Avon Calling?


----------



## wrenchboy

Did you just call me Avon?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Who's there knocking at my door?


----------



## Emmy

hello! is it meee you're looking forrr?


----------



## wrenchboy

If I knocked on your door what would you be wearing?


----------



## nitewriter

Hello! Have you seen my white tie and tails?


----------



## wrenchboy

Is ZZ Top playing in the background?


----------



## Funtastic curves

What could I be wearing with ZZ Tops playing in the background?


----------



## nitewriter

Would it be a come hither smile and good pair of dancing shoes?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Can we go out and dance tonight?


----------



## wrenchboy

Are you up to a bit of dirty dancing?


----------



## nitewriter

Do you want me to clean the floor first?


----------



## Funtastic curves

You rather Clean before dancing?


----------



## nitewriter

you rather floss before brushing that smile?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Will you assist me in my cleaning?


----------



## nitewriter

Would you get comfortable in the chair? Whirrrr!


----------



## Funtastic curves

What type of chair is that?


----------



## nitewriter

Is that a dentist's chair?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Could it be one of them sex chairs everyone is raving about?


----------



## nitewriter

Is that the type of chair that requires the services of a Chiropractor?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Can you please crack my back?


----------



## wrenchboy

After I crack your back is there anywhere else you want touched?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Why are you so nice to me?


----------



## nitewriter

Is the Legion of Decency at your door?


----------



## wrenchboy

Woul you prefer if I was bad in a good way?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Why can't we be bad together?


----------



## wrenchboy

Is it possible for this conversation to get any hotter?


----------



## nitewriter

Would a cold shower help?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did that shower cool you down any?


----------



## nitewriter

Will the Doctor see me soon? Your complaint? Frostbite???


----------



## wrenchboy

Have you ever showered with a friend, significant other or casual aquaintence?


----------



## nitewriter

Was there enough soap for two people?


----------



## Funtastic curves

How steamy was that shower?


----------



## nitewriter

Were you able to wipe the smile off your face too?


----------



## HUGEisElegant

No , but just what's going on here?


----------



## wrenchboy

Actually, the question is, who wants to shower with a casual acquaintance?


----------



## nitewriter

Actually the question is, has the casual acquaintance had their shots? Bend over say ah it might hurt a bit!


----------



## Funtastic curves

Asking for a friend if the said casual acquaintance can have drinks after the shots?


----------



## nitewriter

This begs the question, What comes first Jack Daniels or antibiotic?


----------



## wrenchboy

How many drinks can your "friend " handle?


----------



## nitewriter

Do these drinks have handles?


----------



## wrenchboy

Does the drinker have handfuls of handles?


----------



## nitewriter

Is the drinker capable of handling all that Liquor?


----------



## wrenchboy

Did you really think that I was talking about liquor when I mentioned handful of handles?


----------



## HUGEisElegant

You mean like love handles?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you think you can handle these love handles?


----------



## wrenchboy

Are they tiny barely there muffin top love handles or big sexy two hand got something going on love lots and lots love handles?


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Shouldn't you get a handle of yourself with all this love handle talk?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you think a drink would be advised before handling all the handles?


----------



## wrenchboy

What drink do you want me to hand you?


----------



## nitewriter

Would you drink to that? ....(hic)


----------



## Funtastic curves

Why are we drinking again?


----------



## wrenchboy

Am I still an alcoholic even though I don't go to meetings?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Can you meet me at the meeting to find out?


----------



## wrenchboy

Are we meeting at a bar?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Can we hit the bar after the meeting?


----------



## nitewriter

Did you remember to tip your Bartender?


----------



## wrenchboy

You mean a tip like don't eat yellow snow or don't spit into the wind?


----------



## Funtastic curves

How much of a tip should I give?


----------



## nitewriter

Did the Bartender scowl?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did you not like the service?


----------



## nitewriter

Did you notice that the Padre kept saying for Richer for Poorer?


----------



## Funtastic curves

How long does for poor last?


----------



## nitewriter

Any change in your pocket?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did you forget I was poor?


----------



## nitewriter

Why don't you buy a lottery ticket?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you think I can win the lottery?


----------



## nitewriter

Do you have a Dollar?


----------



## HUGEisElegant

If you only had _one_ dollar, wouldn't that mean you haven't won the lottery yet?


----------



## nitewriter

If you won a million dollar lottery does that mean you get a dollar a year for a million years?


----------



## HUGEisElegant

If so, should I start taking a daily multivitamin to help get me to a million years old?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Can I borrow a multivitamin to give me the strength to win that dollar a day lottery please?


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Don't you know that'll cost a million dollars?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Would you like to deposit that million dollars into the bank of F.C. & Trust (_Funtastic curves_)?


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Can I trust that trust?


----------



## nitewriter

That is not a trust it is monopoly! do not pass go do not collect $50.00


----------



## Funtastic curves

How about we test our trust in a good game of monopoly?


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Why should I trust you when you own Boardwalk and Park Place???


----------



## nitewriter

Have you seen the dice?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Dud you go to jail again?


----------



## nitewriter

Yes, do you know anyone who will raise my bail?


----------



## Funtastic curves

How much is bail and what are you willing to do to pay me back?


----------



## HUGEisElegant

If my payback offer isn't good enough, will you bail on my bail?


----------



## nitewriter

Bail would be $100.00 and I would give you $100.00 in Lottery Tickets. Would that be Okay?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Will I have to split my winnings with you?


----------



## nitewriter

Would the Bail Bondsman would like 10% of the winnings?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Will you add another 10% to the FC foundation of bail bounds inc.?


----------



## nitewriter

Is the FC foundation of bail bounds Incorporated in Canada or Kuala Lampur?


----------



## rockhound225

Anyone know how to incorporate an LLC in Kuala Lampur?


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Do koalas actually drink?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Don't you think that the koalas are oh so cute?


----------



## HUGEisElegant

You mean drunk koalas?


----------



## nitewriter

Welcome to the Bronx Zoo will there be an AA meeting of Alcoholic Hippos at 8 PM ?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Are the koalas and hippos still meeting at the Bronx Zoo Bar drinks?


----------



## nitewriter

What will you have? A Bronx Zoo Zombie? .....or a Harvey Wallbanger?


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Is a Harvey Wallbanger better than a Harvey Zombiebanger?


----------



## Funtastic curves

May I please have both Harvey Wallbanger & Harvey Zombiebanger on the rocks?


----------



## HUGEisElegant

You do know that an _authentic_ Harvey Zombiebanger calls for brains, don't you?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Oh Iiissss feelllseessss ssssssoooo wawaooooozy .....can you take me home?


----------



## wrenchboy

Now the conundrum is, should I take advantage of the situation?


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Isn't that a bit creepy?


----------



## wrenchboy

What is so creepy about keeping someone safe that might be at a disadvantage?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did you keep them safe?


----------



## wrenchboy

Do you want to be taken advantage of in a good way?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Is that a trick question?


----------



## wrenchboy

Isn't it better than to be taken advantage of in a bad way?


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Shouldn't the "advantage" be mutual on both sides?


----------



## nitewriter

If you are mutual on both sides does that make you two faced?


----------



## HUGEisElegant

You mean like that guy from the Batman series?


----------



## nitewriter

Was that False Face or The Joker?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Is it true that the Joker visit the penguin every Sunday for brunch?


----------



## Chapmron

Is it true they argue over the bill?


----------



## nitewriter

Aside from the bill, Is it true they argue over who will do in the Caped Crusaders first?


----------



## wrenchboy

Will evil ever win over the good?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Will the Cape crusaders ever turn evil?


----------



## nitewriter

Because their hearts are pure Batman and Robin will never turn to evil. They may argue over who will sell Amway products ?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did I see Batman selling life insurance to the Wonder Twins yesterday?


----------



## nitewriter

You have a keen eye my dear! Batman is also trying to recruit the Wonder Twins as outfielders to The Gotham City Red Sox! Can you imagine that?


----------



## Funtastic curves

But what position will Wonder Twins monkey play?


----------



## nitewriter

The Wonder Twins Monkey has been chosen as Umpire. Is he able to count balls and strikes?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Didn't I see Robin and Catwoman making out in the dugout at the bottom of the 5th?


----------



## wrenchboy

What happened to Catwoman and Wonderwoman?


----------



## nitewriter

After Catwoman and Wonderwoman toasted each other with Catnip Whiskey. They both got rather Frisky?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did Robin get upset or did he ask to watch?


----------



## nitewriter

Though Robins heart was pure. His teenage mind was another matter?


----------



## wrenchboy

Is that batman in the dark corner vigorously enjoying watching the threesome?


----------



## nitewriter

If the Caped Crusader indeed is a peeping Tom will Batman come to a sticky end?


----------



## Funtastic curves

What will happen to Robin if the Cape Crusaders ended stickley?


----------



## nitewriter

If the Cape Crusaders ended stickley. I believe Robin will serve six months of detention?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Would that 6 months be a punishment or a magnificent spa getaway?


----------



## wrenchboy

Who wouldn't want a magnificent spa getaway?


----------



## Funtastic curves

do you think Robin could take me on that magnificent spa getaway?


----------



## nitewriter

would Robin need permission from Bruce Wayne?


----------



## Timberwolf

Wouldn't Robin need permission from Batman?


----------



## nitewriter

Wouldn't Batman get a learners permit for Robin to use the Batmobile?


----------



## wrenchboy

Is the batmobile street legal?


----------



## nitewriter

How many points does Batman on his licence?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Would Batman use his get out of jail card to clear his points off his record?


----------



## wrenchboy

Would Catwoman bail out batman?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Would Batman share a jail cell with the Joker?


----------



## nitewriter

Would Alfred bail out the Caped Crusader?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Would The Penguin bail out Batman or would he convince Robin to come over to the dark side?


----------



## nitewriter

Would Aunt Madge send Robin to his room without his Supper?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Will Robin ever be the top dog, the boss, the one who saves the world?


----------



## nitewriter

If Robin ascended to be top dog would he come down with rabies?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I wonder if it's true that wonder dog has special powers that protects him from rabies and fleas?


----------



## nitewriter

There's no need to fear! Is wonder dog here?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Is there a wonder cat?


----------



## nitewriter

Is there a Thundercat?


----------



## wrenchboy

Which is your favorite Thundercat?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Are the Thundercats anything like Thor, strong, Invulnerability, good looking?


----------



## nitewriter

Or are they like Princess skittish, claws your best sweater and misses the litterbox by a mile?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Are there any perfect super heroes outside of superman?


----------



## nitewriter

In his own mind,Isn't that the tall fellow wearing the Maga hat?


----------



## Funtastic curves

How tall is tall?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

It is possible to do programming without computers?


----------



## nitewriter

Is it possible to do programming with a roll of the dice? ......come on seven!


----------



## Funtastic curves

Can you program the the computer to give you lucky 7 on every 7th roll of the dice?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Can the Commodore C64 and the Atari ST make a comeback to the market?


----------



## wrenchboy

Why would you want those systems back?


----------



## nitewriter

With those systems don't they still play Space Invaders?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Why I love retro computing, retro gaming, and retro music?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Why I have to call myself the retro guy?


----------



## nitewriter

Do you wear a Devo sweatshirt to work?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Why I wish to have an album of A Flock of Seagulls greatest hits?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Why Robotech: The Macross Saga it is better than Transformers?


----------



## nitewriter

Is Optimus Prime able to keep from getting covered in Seagull scat?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Do the Transformers make Space Age Love?


----------



## nitewriter

If the Transformers make Space Age Love do they get hickies?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Can we have enough of the Transformers and A Flock of Seagulls?


----------



## nitewriter

Was it a telephone pole transformer explosion that scared a flock of Canadian geese flying south to turn around towards Labrador?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I would spent my life just wishing?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did Bumblebee watch Optimus Prime in the latest space age love video titled transformers space nuts?


----------



## nitewriter

Did Bumblebee & Optimus Prime turn on MTV trying to find Ground Control to Major Tom?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Did I still want my MTV?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did you know that Too much MTV is never enough?


----------



## nitewriter

Did you know that MTV is holding a Cindi Lauper Marathon this month?


----------



## syabloveschub

Do people even watch MTV these days?


nitewriter said:


> Did you know that MTV is holding a Cindi Lauper Marathon this month?


----------



## nitewriter

Do people even watch Kelly Anne Conway & Rudy Gulliani on TV without getting a headache?


----------



## nitewriter

Do people even watch Kelly Anne Conway & Rudy Gulliani on TV without getting a headache?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Why would anyone in there right mind watch watch Kelly Anne 
Conway & Rudy Gulliani on TV?


----------



## nitewriter

If Conway & Gulliani were on TV together would the audience lose their lunch?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did Rick Perry tell the Audience to lose their lunch?


----------



## nitewriter

If the audience lost their lunch....who would clean up the mess?


----------



## rockhound225

Don't we go to the mess to get lunch?


----------



## nitewriter

Is Lox Parmasian on the Lunch Menu?


----------



## Funtastic curves

How fresh are the Lox?


----------



## Rojodi

How fresh would you like them to be?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Have you ever had lox for breakfast?


----------



## nitewriter

If the Lox is 3 days old did you have Bicarbonate of soda on hand?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you have a tummy ache?


----------



## syabloveschub

Have you experienced nauseousness lately?


----------



## nitewriter

Pfft!aahh! Have you experienced euphoria lately?


----------



## wrenchboy

Have you experienced sadness and depression lately?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Have you came out from a state of sadness and depression lately?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Why is it that your sadness is making me depressed?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Have you care about me?


----------



## nitewriter

Have you seen a Doctor?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

It is not wonderful to have Friends to share with?


----------



## Funtastic curves

So I shouldn't share my doctors experience with anyone?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Is not better to share your problems instead your experiences with your doctors?


----------



## nitewriter

Bend over say Ahh! Does it hurt?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Does it makes you feel relieved?


----------



## Funtastic curves

OMG! You don't have anything bigger?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Is bigger the better?


----------



## nitewriter

Is it bigger than a breadbox?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Is smaller than a mouse?


----------



## nitewriter

Is it taller than a moose on the loose?


----------



## Funtastic curves

How small is really small?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

How huge is really huge?


----------



## nitewriter

Is huge really big enough for a BHM or BBW to fill a complete row on a Southwest Airline?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Is huge enough to pay for two seats?


----------



## nitewriter

Are the two seats have to be reinforced?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Are the two seats big enough for four or more?


----------



## nitewriter

Do they require one or two seat belt extenders?


----------



## wrenchboy

(Drooling at the thought) Or three?


----------



## nitewriter

(Overeating in first class) Or four?


----------



## Funtastic curves

How about you forget the extenders and just come home with me?


----------



## nitewriter

Should I bring Dessert?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Would you like a drink?


----------



## nitewriter

Before or after my AA meeting?


----------



## loonerman

What do you have to drink?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Would you like something stronger than apple juice?


----------



## nitewriter

Would you like something from the still?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Could it be 130 proof?


----------



## nitewriter

could a sip be considered a religious experience?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I'm not sure, but do you think an outer body experience would be worth the sip?


----------



## nitewriter

(sip) woof! I'm not surre but I stink I might have an out of brain experience? (hic!)


----------



## Funtastic curves

Why do you stink?


----------



## nitewriter

Did I forget my Old Spice?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Will old spice spice things up around here?


----------



## nitewriter

Will it keep my eyes from watering?


----------



## Rojodi

You can't this be love?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Is it the love that's making your eyes water?


----------



## nitewriter

(cue Music) Can you feel the Love tonight?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Will tonight be the night?


----------



## nitewriter

Will your Knight in shining Armor arrive at your home on his trusty steed?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Who would my knight in shining armor be that is going to appear at night tonight?


----------



## nitewriter

One enchanted evening would you find a stranger?


----------



## swamptoad

Should we shout "stranger danger?"


----------



## wrenchboy

Have you heard the rock band Stranger?


----------



## nitewriter

Do you need earplugs?


----------



## swamptoad

Is that an 80's Hair Band?


----------



## nitewriter

Will the hair band fit Rapunzels head?


----------



## swamptoad

Should we head on down with the hair band?


----------



## nitewriter

Would you prefer curlers and a permanent wave?


----------



## swamptoad

Curly fries or wavy chips?


----------



## nitewriter

Do you want 4 alarm chili to go with that?


----------



## swamptoad

Is that a fast food condiment?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Is there a slow food restaurant?


----------



## nitewriter

Are there exceedingly long lines at the men's and ladies restrooms? ..................Did.4 Alarm Chili strike again?


----------



## swamptoad

Who needs to go to the restroom first?


----------



## wrenchboy

Who wants to be last in line?


----------



## swamptoad

Should we ask the kid that is crying to go pee?


----------



## nitewriter

Should we ask the kids father if he has a bucket and soap?


----------



## Funtastic curves

What's that yellow puddle on the floor my that kid?


----------



## wrenchboy

Aren't you happy that it is not brown?


----------



## swamptoad

How come it already smells like Lysol in here now?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did you walk across my clean floor with your muddy shoes?


----------



## swamptoad

So I guess the mud is unclean?


----------



## wrenchboy

Excuse me. Did someone mention my unclean mind?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you care to share what's on your unclean mind?


----------



## nitewriter

What do you need? Lestoil or Mr Clean?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you ever wonder if Mr. Clean was real at one point in time?


----------



## nitewriter

Didn't Mr.Clean hang out with the Jolly Green Giant?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you remember Mr.Clean, the Jolly Green Giant and keebler elf Christmas Rock album?


----------



## swamptoad

Can our homes be musically clean?


----------



## wrenchboy

Are you familiar with the song "Dirty Little Mind" by rock group Jackyl?


----------



## nitewriter

Are you familiar with the saying, A dirty mind can be a great comfort?


----------



## swamptoad

Do I look unfamiliar? I thought....what was that thought again?


----------



## nitewriter

Don't you look too young to have a senior moment?


----------



## wrenchboy

What is wrong with having a senior moment?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Will I know I'm having a senior moment when I'm a senior?


----------



## nitewriter

You may have a senior moment when you go to the restroom and you can't find any urinals?


----------



## squeezablysoft

If you can't find any urinals, does that mean you're in the women's restroom, or are you just really bad at finding things?


----------



## nitewriter

Where was I? Toto I don't think we're in Kansas anymore?


----------



## wrenchboy

I have been to Kansas many times. Don't you think that I found a few urinals there?


----------



## nitewriter

To pee or not to pee. Was that the question?


----------



## wrenchboy

Did you just quote Shakespeer? Get it? Shakes-pee-er?


----------



## syabloveschub

Who is this Shakespeare you speak of?


----------



## nitewriter

Shakespeare is part of a threesome with the other two being Romeo and Juliet


----------



## wrenchboy

Did you just answer a question with a statement?


----------



## nitewriter

Can I throw my mercy at your feet? :sniff,sniff, Do you have any Dr. Sholls foot powder?


----------



## Funtastic curves

It's mighty lonely in this room  Did the smell of his feet kill the room?


----------



## ChattyBecca

Do you think it’s due to his feet? Sniff Snifff...or is it something else?


----------



## Funtastic curves

OMG! That smell is unbearable  can we leave now?


----------



## ChattyBecca

OMG...how can someone smell THAT bad? Where can we go that doesn't stink?


----------



## Funtastic curves

have you had breakfast yet? Pancakes sounds good right about now.


----------



## ChattyBecca

Yummm...do you like pancakes too? What do you put on them?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Warm Maple syrup on top of buttery pancakes With a side of beacon. Is there a cracker barrel around here?


----------



## ChattyBecca

OMG... are you trying to make me EVEN more hungry? How far do you want to travel?


----------



## Funtastic curves

there's no limit on how far i will travel for good food... what do you have in mind?


----------



## ChattyBecca

Can you believe I'm the same way? Whose car can we fit into?


----------



## rockhound225

How many seatbelts does a clown car have?


----------



## ChattyBecca

Is that an America made car? Does it make a difference?


----------



## rockhound225

Why does this "Made in America" sticker say "Made in China" on it?


----------



## ChattyBecca

Where did you see that sticker? Shouldn’t it be written in Chinese?


----------



## Funtastic curves

How about we take my scooter with a sidecar attached? Let's enjoy the open air


----------



## ChattyBecca

Will I need a helmet?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Yes I think you do. What happened to those clowns in that America made car with no seat belts?


----------



## ChattyBecca

Do the clown cars use whoopee cushions as air bags?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Did you see that clown in the sky?


----------



## rockhound225

Should that really be up in the sky like that?


----------



## syabloveschub

What's wrong with the sky?


----------



## rockhound225

Is that hole supposed to be there?


----------



## Funtastic curves

How big is the sky?


----------



## wrenchboy

If it were really big would it be big enough for you?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Does size really matter?


----------



## wrenchboy

Are you asking for a friend?


----------



## Funtastic curves

What size is this said friend?


----------



## wrenchboy

What size are you my friend?


----------



## Funtastic curves

should you ask a lady her size?


----------



## wrenchboy

What is your feelings of your size?


----------



## rockhound225

Anyone else feeling outsized?


----------



## Funtastic curves

are you feeling outsized or runned down?


----------



## wrenchboy

Can you please explain the definition of "runned" down?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you think a definition of a word that may or may not be real is necessary? Just asking for a friend


----------



## wrenchboy

So we are back to that "friend " thing?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Friends how many of us have them?


----------



## wrenchboy

Is there such a thing as too many friends?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I would rather have 1 true friend than many useless friends any day. How about you?


----------



## wrenchboy

If they are useless why do you call them friends?


----------



## Funtastic curves

has anyone ever told you how wise you are?


----------



## wrenchboy

Has anyone caught your quick wit?


----------



## wrenchboy

I apologize for that rude reply to your compliment. Do you accept my apology?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I love the banter. Wouldn't you agree that it could be good natured and friendly?


----------



## wrenchboy

Would you mind if I ponder on the wiseness of your last question?


----------



## Funtastic curves

When the time is right, what should be the topic of discussion?


----------



## wrenchboy

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you believe in global warming?


----------



## syabloveschub

Why ask such a delicate question?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Should I ask or not ask?


----------



## wrenchboy

Have you been to North Dakota in late February?


----------



## Funtastic curves

If you visit North Dakota do you feel obligated to visit South Dakota?


----------



## wrenchboy

If you went to North Dakota might you get there through South Dakota?


----------



## syabloveschub

Do you even know where the Dakotas are on a map?


----------



## wrenchboy

Wasn't John Lennon shot in front of the Dakota building in NYC?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Don't you love a good question?


----------



## wrenchboy

If I didn't don't you think that I wouldn't be here?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you think I may be confused?


----------



## wrenchboy

Should I rephrase that question in another way?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you think I'm confused about the purple clown in the sky thats wearing a orange tutu on a red bike with green wings?


----------



## wrenchboy

You described what you are seeing perfectly. What is there to be confused about?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you ever think your eyes are playing tricks on you?


----------



## wrenchboy

Would you rather have your significant other play tricks on you?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Wouldn't like to have your mate just play around without the tricks?


----------



## wrenchboy

Has anyone played around on you without you?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Has anyone ever left you for playing around on them?


----------



## wrenchboy

Playing around is the worst thing that a person could do. Why would I do it to them?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Hypothetically speaking I couldn't imagine myself with more than one person. Do you think that's unhealthy?


----------



## wrenchboy

My first wife and I tried the open relationship thing (her idea not mine). That is why she is an ex. 
Why do you say hypothetically?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I started left then made a quick right mid-sentence. Do you ever think one thing and write something totally different from what you were thinking?


----------



## wrenchboy

Every time I write something I change my mind about 30 times! 
Or should I go with my first instinct?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Following my first mind depends on what day of the week we're in. What day of the week is it today?


----------



## wrenchboy

I get that way alot. Days and places sometimes melt into others. It just turned Tuesday here. What time zone are you in?


----------



## Funtastic curves

It's tues morning. What should I do today?


----------



## wrenchboy

Can you answer a question?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I can answer many questions but isn't this a question with a question thread?


----------



## wrenchboy

Isn't it wise to question everything?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I agree, but do you believe some things are meant to be unknown?


----------



## wrenchboy

Are you afraid of the unknown?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you believe that we all have phobies of something in there lifetime that can't be explained?


----------



## wrenchboy

Yes, but are you familiar with the phrase "face your fears live your dreams?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Maybe we should discuss our fears over a nightcap. Will you join me?


----------



## wrenchboy

Fantastic idea! Normally I would be partaking in an alcoholic beverage but I have to work tonight so I will have some water. What are you drinking?


----------



## Funtastic curves

That's no fun, how about we go get ice cream instead?


----------



## wrenchboy

Mmmm ice cream! Would you like whipped cream and a cherry on top?


----------



## Funtastic curves

May I have both please?


----------



## wrenchboy

Would you like some rainbow sprinkles too?


----------



## Funtastic curves

How did you know I like sprinkles?


----------



## wrenchboy

I have been watching you.......err I mean.....ummm. Doesn't everyone like sprinkles?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you like whipped cream?


----------



## wrenchboy

Do you like other uses for whipped cream besides ice cream?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Can we buy an apple pie tomorrow for the remainder of the whipped cream?


----------



## wrenchboy

Do you want the apple pie heated up?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Have you ever been to Cold Stone Creamery?


----------



## wrenchboy

Did you know that Baskin Robbins has nothing to do with Carol Baskin?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Who is Carol Baskin?


----------



## wrenchboy

I watch very little tv so I haven't seen the show Tiger King. The Tiger King is in jail for a conspiracy to kill Carol Baskin, his competition. Biggest thing on tv right now. 
Do you have Netflix?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I have Netflix. I barely watch it. Do you Prefer TV or radio?


----------



## wrenchboy

My company provides satellite tv and Sirius xm in the truck for free.The biggest reason I don't watch tv is all the commercials. 
Even when you have to pay shouldn't you get it commercial free?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I'm not a big TV watcher. I may have 4 programs I watch on a regular. I listen to music mostly at work to pass the time. Can you believe I drive to and from work in silence?


----------



## wrenchboy

Sometimes I drive for hours on end in silence. It can be very soothing. 
Is it ok if I often talk outloud to myself?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I was told as long as you don't answer back your okay. Do you answer yourself back?


----------



## wrenchboy

I don't ask questions or argue with myself. I usually tell true stories as if I have a passenger with me. 
Am I starting to freak you out?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I work with lots of strange people. Nothing really surprises me anymore. Have you ever driven in a convoy of trucks?


----------



## wrenchboy

In the Army yes. Night time blackout driving dirt roads 6 feet behind the truck in front of you so you can see where you are going at 45mph. Thrilling and scary at the same time.
What kind of strange people?


----------



## Funtastic curves

That's cool! I asked because as a little girl my favorite movie was Convoy. I work with people from all walks of life  There's over 7000 people at my job. So just imagine high school, Animal House, and down town New York all wrapped up in one place. 

Have you ever seen the movie Convoy?


----------



## wrenchboy

Not in a long time. It is on the Tubi app. I will have to rewatch it soon. 
Do you like the old movies or the newer ones?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Classic movies are the best. 

Tubi app is this something like Netflix?


----------



## wrenchboy

Tubi is a free app on my phone that allows me to watch some movies and some tv shows with little to no commercials. 
What is your favorite classic?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Operation Petticoat, It Happened on 5th Ave, Maddam X (1966 version) to name a few. 

What type of movies do you like?


----------



## wrenchboy

I prefer the classics too. One of my favorites is the original Papillon with Steve McQueen.
I just picked up 41,000 lbs of custard.
Do you like custard?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I do. It's so Yummy. 

If you like custard what topping do prefer with it?


----------



## wrenchboy

Hot caramel and whipped cream. 
What toppings would you like?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Caramel, almond, cheesecake. 

Do you think we should have custard with our pie?


----------



## wrenchboy

What would you like to drink with your desserts?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Ice cold glass of water please. 

Did you want something else?


----------



## wrenchboy

Its late. Do you have any decaf coffee?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I don't drink coffee. 
Would you like tea instead?


----------



## wrenchboy

What flavors do you have?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Lemon and honey, jasmine, and green tea .

Which one would you like?


----------



## wrenchboy

Some green tea would be nice. 
Any sweetener?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Sure, do you likeTruvia?


----------



## wrenchboy

Never had it. Is it similar to sugar?


----------



## Funtastic curves

It's a sweetener. It's more of a natural sweetener made from stevia leaf. 

Did we not eat breakfast?


----------



## wrenchboy

I had eggs with cheese, an avacado and strawberries. 
What about you?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I skipped breakfast to run errands before my workout. 
Did you workout today?


----------



## wrenchboy

I did last night. I took advantage of a very rare opportunity. I walked 5 miles one way for a one hour face to face visit with my son. 
What was your workout?


----------



## Funtastic curves

It was a family video conference workout. 3 circuits of torture. When I work I usually walk at least 5 miles everyday. My job consists of a lot of walking. 

How often do you get to walk?


----------



## wrenchboy

Usually I try to walk once a week. Some light jogging too. There is a park that I love to go to with some rugged terrain paths. But it is closed right now so I walk/run at the closed mall parking lot. 
Why so much walking at work?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I work on a assembly line. I move/push the front suspension with a hoist from one line to the next. On a good day I'm doing close to 400 a day. 
Have you ever stopped and took pictures of the scenery at the park you walk in?


----------



## wrenchboy

Yes I have. Unfortunately I deleted all the pictures. After the park reopens I will take more.
So is the plant shut down now?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Oh that's too bad. I would've like to have seen them. 
Yes. Not sure when we will go back. 
Do you have any dinner ideas?


----------



## wrenchboy

I may do cheese brats and hash browns. 
How about you?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Keeping it simple. Chicken and French fries. 

Would you eat breakfast for dinner?


----------



## wrenchboy

Isn't hash browns usually a breakfast item?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Yes you are correct. 

How was dinner?


----------



## wrenchboy

It was ok.
Do you consider yourself a good cook?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Not really. I have lots of room for improvement. 

How's your cooking skills?


----------



## wrenchboy

Fair. I made osso bucco a few months ago. Turned out pretty good, but I also have much room for improvement. 
Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I agree. 
Should we change the subject?


----------



## wrenchboy

Sure.
We didn't continue the fears conversation as promised earlier. 
What is your biggest fear?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Great memory. 
My biggest fear would be of snakes. I can't look at them on tv, in person, nor in books. I have nightmare over them. 

Do snakes scare you?


----------



## wrenchboy

I like snakes. Although I have never owned any as pets I would like to at some point. 

Do you own any pets?


----------



## Funtastic curves

No pets. I had a dog growing up. And I use to want a Farret. 
Have you ever owned a dog or a cat?


----------



## wrenchboy

Stella on the left Bo on the right
I used to have a ferret named Spork

What have you been doing with all this extra time off?


----------



## Funtastic curves

they're so cute! I've been getting my house in order, lot's of resting, and preparing a 15 year old birthday party. But I'm about to start walking today to get ready for work for when ever they call me back. 

What do you do on your days off?


----------



## wrenchboy

Right now I am home for a week before I go back on the road for 6 weeks. Doing work around the house for the most part.

Are you enjoying the extra time off or wanting to go back to work?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I'm enjoying every minute of this time off. There is no rush to go back. That's cool you get a break. I hope you are able to enjoy it.

Do you have any projects you look forward to work on?


----------



## wrenchboy

I love to do these projects and I save alot of money doing it myself. I am currently replacing the upper cabinets in the kitchen with an open shelf system. 
I think that I know the answer to this question. But I will ask anyway. 
Do you like your job?


----------



## Funtastic curves

For the most part I do like my job...I love the benefits and pay and the union fighting for me. I don't care for the physical aspect of it it the getting dirty or working in the unbearable heat during the summer. But I'm very grateful for my job. 

How much do you enjoy your job?

Btw the cabinet idea sounds great


----------



## wrenchboy

Its important that people like their jobs since we spend so much time at them. 
I love my job. My ultimate job would be transporting the stage equipment for a touring rock band. But it would require being on the road for atleast 6 months or more at a time. Not something that I am willing to do. 
You don't like the heat at work. Do you generally prefer the cold even when not at work?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I agree it's better when you love what you do.
I'm working towards getting my dream job within the company. But until then i will not complain to much about my job. As far as the heat is concerned. The plant is always 15 to 20 degrees hotter than the temperature outside and some areas are even higher. So when the heat index is like 114 , and that's normal here, the temperature inside becomes Ridiculously HOT. Im a cold natured person so I love summer weather but not inside the plant.

What's your favorite season?


----------



## wrenchboy

I much prefer the heat of summer. Working in the heat can really suck the energy right out of you. Driving in the snow and ice is dangerous especially in a tractor trailer. 
Is that dream job in an office?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Yes, I'm from Michigan. I know all about driving in snow. I commend all truck drivers dealing with the snow and the bad drivers around them. 
No more office jobs for me. I'm studying to be an electrician. 

Can we continue this discussion over dessert?


----------



## wrenchboy

An electrician! Wow! Very nice. 
What are you serving up tonight?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Thank you!
we have Cookies & brownies 

Would you like milk or ice cream?


----------



## wrenchboy

I made a mistake on the measurements and had to patch some holes. The lower cabinet doors will be painted grey.
Milk please.
Do you prefer late nights or early mornings?


----------



## Funtastic curves

It looks good so far. Both. I don't sleep much. I stay up late and wake up super early. 
I've been like this all my life. 

Milk is a good choice. 

Are you a night person or day person?


----------



## wrenchboy

Nights. If I have to drive at night and sleep during the day I have to take alot of sleep meds and wear a mask to block out the light.

Do you think others are thinking that we have turned this into a private/public conversation since only you and I have been on this thread?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Yeah, I've thought that a few pages back 
All are welcome to join in. 

What do you suggest we do?


----------



## wrenchboy

It has been great fun getting to know you with the answers and the questions. 
Do you think that we should go back to the original point of the game and answer a question with a question?


----------



## Funtastic curves

I'll miss our little moments of Q&A but you are correct. We should play the game how it was intended. 
Let's let the games begin...

Will anyone be brave enough to play?


----------



## wrenchboy

Is there anyone else out there in Dims land?


----------



## syabloveschub

Is Dims Land related to Dimmsdale?


----------



## wrenchboy

Can you remind me who or what is Dimmsdale?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Who owns the Dimmsdale Dimmadome?


----------



## syabloveschub

Have you heard of a gentleman by the name Doug Dimmadome?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you think OddParents will Zapp Doug away?


----------



## wrenchboy

Wouldn't it be best if they zapped Vicky away?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do you think Poof is smarter than Cosmo?


----------



## wrenchboy

Isn't everyone smarter than Cosmo?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Do the The Fairly OddParents still come on TV?


----------



## wrenchboy

Are you familiar with Nick at Night?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Are kids allowed to watch Nick at Night?


----------



## wrenchboy

Do you believe in censorship?


----------



## SSBBWCutie

Do you need friends when you have good food?


----------



## Funtastic curves

Will a person's actions change your thoughts of them?


----------



## squeezablysoft

Will my thoughts on a person change their actions?


----------

